# Escalas de vento de mar



## weatherbox (1 Fev 2017 às 16:46)

Snifa disse:


> Não ponho em causa que seja uma excelente pessoa e com bons conhecimentos, mas no País que estamos erros destes são " graves".
> 
> Ele certamente sabe que entre uma depressão cavada produzir ventos de furacão, e ser um furacão propriamente dito, ainda vai alguma distância.
> 
> ...




Vou responder aqui para não desviar o outro tópico. Como referi concordo com a chamada de atenção mas a origem da confusão deve ter sido o "vento de intensidade de furacão". Acho que isso gerou confusão mesmo nos Açores porque li notícias que o ciclone tinha ventos de intensidade de furacão e se calhar algumas pessoas pensaram que esses ventos ocorreriam nos Açores o que não era o caso.

O erro foi dizer "olho do furacão" em vez de dizer "centro do ciclone" ou da baixa pressão.

Mas, como desagravante, em navegação maritima, cartas previsões e alertas de alto-mar o termo "HURRICANE FORCE WIND" é mesmo oficial, faz parte da escala Beaufort, o nível mais elevado 12, pelo que um marinheiro como foi o caso usar o termo furacão não é tão estranho como passa parecer 


...*HURRICANE FORCE WIND WARNING*...
.LOW E OF AREA 48N33W 966 MB MOVING NE 30 KT. OVER FORECAST
WATERS WITHIN 480 NM SW QUADRANT WINDS 50 TO 65 KT. SEAS 24 TO
42 FT. ELSEWHERE WITHIN 600 NM SW AND 120 NM NW QUADRANTS WINDS
40 TO 50 KT. SEAS 18 TO 30 FT. ALSO WITHIN 780 NM SW AND 720 NM
NW QUADRANTS WINDS 25 TO 40 KT. SEAS 11 TO 22 FT.
.24 HOUR FORECAST LOW WELL E OF AREA. FROM 46N TO 53N E OF 50W
WINDS 25 TO 35 KT. SEAS 11 TO 21 FT.
.48 HOUR FORECAST CONDITIONS E OF AREA.
ftp://tgftp.nws.noaa.gov/data/raw/fz/fznt01.kwbc.hsf.at1.txt


----------

